

Microwaves transmit stock trades faster than fibre optics - citizenparker
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2012/06/microwaves-transmit-stock-trad.html

======
bryanjclark
With transatlantic cables built for trading, this gives new meaning to the
term "boil the ocean".

Ba-dum-CHING!

